
Ask HN: Uptime monitor for mobile apps? - dyim
Friend&#x27;s B2B SaaS company has a lightly-used Android app. The login screen stopped working, and nobody knew about it for several days.<p>I know there are plenty of uptime monitors for servers &#x2F; websites, but are there any uptime monitors for mobile apps? Something that lets you say &quot;here&#x27;s our app store URL, here&#x27;s a dummy account login - can you make sure you can download the app, log in, and access all the menu options?&quot;
======
benologist
Uptime monitors like [https://www.pingdom.com](https://www.pingdom.com) let
you form your own requests to test if your api or w/e is still running.

Your friend's company could also find or create ways to incorporate the app
into employees' workflows so there's some sustained, mutual dependence on it
that keeps it on track. Sometimes called "dogfooding":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eating_your_own_dog_food](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eating_your_own_dog_food)

